# CL with a difference for Newhaven/Dieppe ferry



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at a nice Cl before our trip on the catamarran to France this year, nothing special about the location of the CL, but what made it memorable was the little visitor we got to our van every hour or so for food....










Spoke to the friendly owner and he said that he or she sometimes brings the family along for a few scraps of bread outside all the vans.

CL is listed under Seaford, South Heighton Farm in the Caravan Club Book.

All say ahh.......


----------

